# Los Angeles RPCNA Sings Psalm 119W in Book of Psalms for Worship (119X in BOPFS)



## N. Eshelman (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's a link. Enjoy some of our congregation singing the psalms after a fellowship meal this afternoon!

YouTube - Los Angeles RPCNA Sings Psalm 119W


----------



## Tim (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! It was shot, not in wide-screen, but tall-screen!

Thanks for posting this, pastor!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 22, 2010)

Tim said:


> Wow! It was shot, not in wide-screen, but tall-screen!
> 
> Thanks for posting this, pastor!


 
It was shot on my phone and I should have turned it on it's side.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 22, 2010)

A good sound recording, but a very weird picture!


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely. Was that a rehearsal or congregational worship?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 22, 2010)

What's with the woman with the Muslim headdress. I believe in headcovering but that was first for me.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 22, 2010)

seajayrice said:


> Lovely. Was that a rehearsal or congregational worship?


 
Just a psalm sing following a fellowship lunch.

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




C. M. Sheffield said:


> What's with the woman with the Muslim headdress. I believe in headcovering but that was first for me.



I believe that she was cold. She does wear a headcovering, but not a "headdress".


----------

